# Halloween in the UK



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

ere's a few snaps of some of our display.. we had a party on saturday and left it all up for the TOTs yesterday and they loved it. we have never had so many people in our garden. it is now time to finish off everyhting that just got thrown into the shed and make new stuff for next year.

This is the first year we have realy displayed anything on Halloween so this is just the start.









halloween 2011 pictures by darren3115 - Photobucket

Why did we leave it to the last minute. I guess we put up the outside display in 1 day which included running all the cables for the props and lighting... never again lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're off to a great start. I really like that winged skellie and the folk-arty looking witch.


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats cool nice to see someone else in uk doing Halloween props .this is my second year haunting
But first year with moving props .looking into phnuematic prop for next year if I can source ,and workout 
The items needed in uk ..
Keep up the good work


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Way to go Scaryjak !! I loved all of it. I'm a chandelier lover so that's my favorite, lol. Yes, trying to do it all in one day is killer, but your display is really cool.


----------

